# Sensitive to water changes



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had heard that Tanganyikan Cichlids were sensitive to water changes, but I wasn't sure how sensitive. I did a 15% change yesterday morning and by the time I went to bed the smallest Julidochromis Regani was dead. He was only about 1 1/4 inches, so I understand he's at a sensitive point in his life anyways, but how can I guarantee my fish make it through these? I'd hate to lose any more just by doing required maintenence, especially since the one I lost was $20. =/


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've kept brevis, leleupi, brichardi, and paracyps. I do 25% weekly without problems like that. I too heard they are sensitive to water changes. Are you doing your water changes on a REGULAR basis? Too much of a water quality change too quick could do it. I did loose a tankful of syno petricolas due to a stuck heater once, that was a sad loss to me. I do keep my fish in regular water ph at like 7.4....even though they like 8 or above, and they do fine and breed in it. In time, the ph will drop, due to amonia and or any driftwood in the tank, that's why I change it weekly to kind of keep the ph stable as possible. Just a couple thoughts


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

$20/1? Julies were $10/6 (maleri, and transciptus) at the meeting yesterday. You really need to come to the Sept. 19 auction. I've done really big water changes (85%) on Tangs with no issues, but lost fish just moving from tank to tank. Be careful with the temp, warmer is better than cooler, but a match is best.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was a bit surprised myself. All the Julis at Petland Dunwoody were $20. I need to just go ahead and become a member and try to get to the meetings. I've been pretty active on the forums, and met quite a few good people (that's how I got my 90 gallon setup), the only thing I'm missing is the membership. I'll go ahead and clear the date and try and make it to the auction. I meant to go last year, but it completely slipped my mind.

But, back on topic, I've had the fish in the tank for about a week and a half and that was my first water change. Could that have had something to do with it? All the others seem fine. My Brevis finally chose a shell! I just really don't want to lose any more of the little guys. Especially the Brevis. I've grown rather fond of him in the last few days. I'll continue from here on out to do 15% every week. Should I do them more often?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, water changes are mainly to keep nitrates and other waste down and replenish trace elements. If you are buffering, adding salts and trace, the latter isn't much of a concern. As for the former, you have 3 fish in 90 gallons, so your waste level can't be a big deal. I think its best to keep to a schedule, but you could probably do 5% weekly until you get more fish unless you have an ammonia or nitrite spike because of the tank's newness. If you are controlling the pH/hardness with additions, a big water change shouldn't be a big deal. But Atlanta water is soft enough to make a swing, so watch it. I put buffer and salts in a cup and wash them into the tank as I fill it.


----------

